# albino leucistic x leucistic leo



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i have just brought a pair of albino leucistics and will be breeding them next year but what would i get if i bred the male with a normal leucistic female and a blizzard female,


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

churchy_jnr said:


> i have just brought a pair of albino leucistics and will be breeding them next year but what would i get if i bred the male with a normal leucistic female and a blizzard female,


Well leucistic to my knowledge was the old name for patternless and as such isn't called that anymore. Well assuming that they are infact patternless you would get:

Patternless albino (or albino leucistic as you said) x patternless (leucistic)
=100% patternless hey albino

Patternless Albino x blizzard
=100% normals het for Patternless, Albino and Blizzard.

And if thats not 100% right, someone will correct me xD


----------

